# JButton mit Fokus soll auf ENTER reagieren



## dominik_ (26. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine kleine Frage zu JButtons: Wenn ich einen Button habe, der den Fokus besitzt, so kann ich diesen mittels der LEERTASTE betätigen. Warum ist das nicht auch so wenn ich die ENTER-Taste betätige?
Ist es möglich das Verhalten (ENTER-Taste gedrückt bei Fokus auf einem Button) für eine Applikation so umzuändern, dass auch in diesem Fall die Action ausgeführt wird?

Besten Dank, 

  dominik


----------



## peppermint (26. Jun 2007)

Versuch mal auf den Button nen KeyAdapter zu legen, der dann auf die Taste Enter reagiert.


----------



## thE_29 (26. Jun 2007)

Dazu gibts nen Beitrag in den FAQ:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=179246


----------



## Wildcard (26. Jun 2007)

Oder auch die einfache Variante (der Button wird dann auch grafisch hervorgehoben):

```
getRootPane().setDefaultButton(button)
```
http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/a...ne.html#setDefaultButton(javax.swing.JButton)


----------

